

Go Home Marketing, You Are Drunk. - jcolman
http://www.slideshare.net/khalvorson/go-home-marketing-you-are-drunk

======
akjetma
I feel like an archaeologist trying to decipher the presentation from these
artifacts. What was the creator's intent? The Beyonce motif must have been
used to incite a response from the audience. Is the presenter Elmo, delivering
a crushing blow to marketers, or are marketers collectively Elmo, slamming
down the presenter?

------
theotown
Would like to have seen this delivered in person, is there is video version
available?

